# What do I do with Collard and Mustard greens?



## Lugaru (Apr 4, 2005)

Normally I would put this under vegetables but I kinda need a quick response, whatever Im cooking I need to start making an hour from now. Any way's some one gifted us a huge catfish filet which Im gonna teach my roomie how to cook but he want's me to take care of side dishes. I was gonna do some stuffed portobella but I saw collard and mustard greens at the super and thought "gee, I've never cooked anything with theese before..." so I picked up a large bundle of each. 

Any advice, suggestions, recipies or links?


----------



## eric (Apr 4, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Normally I would put this under vegetables but I kinda need a quick response, whatever Im cooking I need to start making an hour from now.



Something quick?  Saute in garlic.
Or how about, make a quick quiche, (find your favorite quiche recipe and subsititute spinach with collard greens)
Or cut the fish in like 8oz pieces, wrap it up in collard greens (add herbs whatever inside it) and steam it.  So it'll be like "en papillotte".


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, you know I am a soul food cook....so I would say cook them with ham hocks, and some red pepper flakes and make some down home greens!  

You need to cook the ham hocks in water with the red pepper flakes til about tender before adding your washed greens and cooking til tender.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 4, 2005)

ooops!!  I forgot to add your collards will take longer to cook than your turnips.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't forget to take out the tough main stem. I made a big batch of mustard greens last week with hamhocks and it was great! I add chopped onions to the greens too. The pot liquor from cooking them down is wonderful with a good crusty bread to sop it up with.


----------



## htc (Apr 5, 2005)

Ditto to what Choc recommends. Though are you in a bind for time? It will take a long time to cook down. Don't forget when you are done try eating it w/ a splash of balsamic vinegar. My friend does that and man is it good!

On a side note, I when I cook greens, I don't get to cook them down to soul food style these days. My stepson can't handle "mushy" food, so I just cook it only for about 20 minutes w/ some ham or bacon, garlic, splash of oil & broth. - Choc, don't laugh at how I make them now. It's the only way I can get that boy to eat it w/o sitting at the table for an hour.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 5, 2005)

I've still got collards out in the garden from last fall. I like mine with a little fat-back for seasoning.


----------



## mskleo1897 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hot water cornbread on the side, will make you do flips!!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 25, 2005)

there is nothing so good and so versatile as a pot of greens.  cooked with onion and ham hocks it can be a side or a main with dirty rice or a pasta.  hot sauce? or Balsamic vinegar? corn bread, crusty french or garlic italian to dip ... that pot liquor is almost a soup by itself and so full of the vitamins and minerals. with corn bread!    Calcium, and B vitamins plus all the good things from dark greens.  I love turnip greens too, and beet greens, and chard and kale!  

a quiche, fish en papillote great ideas!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 25, 2005)

Once you guys polish off the catfish, you can eat off that pot of greens and cornbread for a week. Makes me think about some baked sweet potatoes with butter melting inside. 
That kind of meal can dangerous, though...


----------



## mskleo1897 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm new at this, therefore, PLEASE be patient if I don't respond right away


----------

